# L&A Leather , Hayward , Ca ???



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi , has anyone ever heard of L&A Leather , Hayward , Ca , as vintage holster maker ??
will try and post a picture tomorrow , batteries died in my camera 
perhaps there native Califorians on the forum ??
please post , many thanks

:smt1099


----------

